# im making a rooblicks game out of a lemonade stand



## Hambrew (May 20, 2020)

It took forever, but I finally made a thumbnail for this roblox game I've been working on; "just some lemonade". Check it out here:

    
with stuff like these, it's kinda clear that this game is about screwing around with your friends and just having fun.
It was originally called "Simply Lemonade", but there was a company called that.
And this entire thing was based off of a lemonade stand picture that I posted on r/roblox, where it blew up.
​


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 6, 2020)

i am overly disappointed


----------



## Meeooww (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, good. I like it


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 4, 2020)

i released a version for the roblox reimplementation Finobe, link is here.


----------

